# nervige AVIS-Werbung



## Kazragore_BdC (11. Juni 2008)

Dieser Banner mit dem ständigem Klicksound (von AVIS) nervt tierisch...


----------



## Klondike (11. Juni 2008)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Dieser Banner mit dem ständigem Klicksound (von AVIS) nervt tierisch...




vorallem wird die seite ständig neu geladen, was soll dieses "#loop" ?


----------



## Zermeran (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo.

Geht euch dieses nervige klicken auch auf den Zeiger?? Bei einem Fenster geht ja noch, obwohl, ne, geht nicht!!! Aber mache ich 2 oder 3 Fenster auf, geht das ja mal überhaupt nicht mehr!!

Nervt euch das nicht auch so?!?!

Hoffe es liest ein MOD ;-) Ich meine das Klicken soll ja genau das bewirken, aber mich nervt das einfach nur tierrisch!!!

Ich meine, ihr schafft die Werbung ja bestimmmt nicht ab, ihr sollt nur mal merken, dass sie Leuten auf die, wie auch immer vorhandenen, Geschlechtsteile geht


----------



## Zermeran (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo.

Geht euch dieses nervige klicken auch auf den Zeiger?? Bei einem Fenster geht ja noch, obwohl, ne, geht nicht!!! Aber mache ich 2 oder 3 Fenster auf, geht das ja mal überhaupt nicht mehr!!

Nervt euch das nicht auch so?!?!

Hoffe es liest ein MOD ;-) Ich meine das Klicken soll ja genau das bewirken, aber mich nervt das einfach nur tierrisch!!!

Ich meine, ihr schafft die Werbung ja bestimmmt nicht ab, ihr sollt nur mal merken, dass sie Leuten auf die, wie auch immer vorhandenen, Geschlechtsteile geht


----------



## Phobius (11. Juni 2008)

Sehr prägnant beschrieben, und das ganze gleich in 3facher Ausgabe.

Ich weiss ja nicht welche Werbung du meinst, geschweige denn wo, aber durch die mehrfache Ausführung sei der Flame auf deiner Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babble (11. Juni 2008)

Mach einfach deinen standart Windoof Sound aus und geniesse die Ruhe ^^
und dafür 3 Treads???


----------



## Destilatus (11. Juni 2008)

Benutz Opera ... dann sind deine Sorgen vorbei


----------



## Waldman (11. Juni 2008)

Ich vermute mal du meinst Werbung, aber auch ich weiss nicht, welche das sein soll, benutze allerdings auch Blocker-Plugins.

MfG


----------



## Karnivoren (11. Juni 2008)

Falls du mit Firefox surfst lade dir das addon "adblock plus" runter. Das bewirkt wahre Wunder! Fast keine nervigen Werbepopups und Werbegrafiken werden auch gleich geblockt ohne geladen zu werden. Sehr schönes addon für Firefox!


----------



## Zermeran (11. Juni 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Sehr prägnant beschrieben, und das ganze gleich in 3facher Ausgabe.
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht welche Werbung du meinst, geschweige denn wo, aber durch die mehrfache Ausführung sei der Flame auf deiner Seite
> 
> ...




Ja, habs nur in der Überschrift geschrieben. Ich meine Die Aviswerbung hier im Forum. Da klickt die ganze Zeit in Mauszeiger auf nen Button und gibt nen klicksound von sich!!


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (11. Juni 2008)

Ja,es lebe der Werbeblocker!
Hol dir den und du bist dieses Ärgerniss los.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2008)

Das Problem ist bekannt, kann von uns leider nicht direkt behoben bzw. gesteuert werden, wurde entsprechend weitergeleitet und ist hoffentlich recht schnell behoben.


----------



## Morélia (11. Juni 2008)

Ich sehe eh (so gut wie) keine Werbung. 
Ich liebe Safari. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (11. Juni 2008)

ich kann beim besten willen nicht verstehen was du meinst tut mir leid...


----------



## Scribble_Kid (11. Juni 2008)

1. Nimm Firefox oder Opera als Browser.
2. Lad dir nen Werbungsblockeraddon -->Adblock Plus / Flashblock
3. noch so ein kleines empfehlenswertes Addon für den Firefox --> Nuke Anything Enhanced damit lässt sich auf webseiten selektiv Dinge entfernen. Störende Bilder Menüblöcke etc.


----------



## theduke666 (11. Juni 2008)

Scribble_Kid schrieb:


> 2. Lad dir nen Werbungsblockeraddon -->Adblock Plus / Flashblock


Meine Rede.
Wusste am Anfang auch nicht, was der TE meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Throgan (11. Juni 2008)

Joa, 
geht mir ähnlich...nutze FireFox mit AddBlock Plus und hab keine Ahnung was er mit "Werbung" meint^^

Ne mal im Ernst....lad Dir den neuen Firefox und n Werbeblocker dafür, dann hast mit sowas kein Streß mehr =)


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juni 2008)

Zudem wär's im Meinungsforum wohl besser aufgehoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn's zum Thema Werbung dort schon einiges an Threads gibt.^^

Ich bin mal so frei und reporte, damit's verschoben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cholan (11. Juni 2008)

Popup-Blocker ftw!


----------



## Mightymagic (12. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Problem ist bekannt, kann von uns leider nicht direkt behoben bzw. gesteuert werden, wurde entsprechend weitergeleitet und ist hoffentlich recht schnell behoben.



Gibts schon einen "Fortschritt" in dieser Sache? Unser Admin steigt mir sonst so langsam aufs Dach....

Es scheint ja nicht umsonst im Spot zu heissen: AVIS - we try harder. (OMG)


----------



## Salavora (12. Juni 2008)

MIr geht das teil auch aufn Keks..

Da ich auf meinem arbeits PC nichts instalieren kann, fällt somit auch ein Werbeblocker flach (trotzdem will ich in den Pausen die buffed show sehen.. und das ohne die Seite 6 mal neu zu laden, damit jedwede AVIS Werbung weg ist...)

Was auch nervig ist: Wenn du mit strg+f was suchen willst, kannste das ebenfalls vergessen, wenn die AVIS Werbung angezeigt wird.. DIe Seite wird immer wieder neu geladen und damit ist auch dein Suchfenster weg...

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt das schnell behen... (als Argument an AVIS könnt ihr ja gerne sagen, dass so nur negative Assoziationen mit AVIS geweckt werden... den nach dem Ärger heute, werde ich so schnell nichts aber auch rein gar nichts von denen in irgendeiner Form beziehen)

Grüße


----------



## Bawagrog (12. Juni 2008)

Hm ich sehe zwar das banner höre aber keinen klicksound


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte hier nochmal das Problem schildern:
Buffed.de schaltet die Anzeigen nicht selbst, sondern hat quasi ein Unternehmen damit beauftragt, viele verschiedene Werbebanner u.ä. in die einzelnen Werbeblöcke zu schalten.
Buffed.de kann also selbst nicht direkt beeinflussen, welcher Werbebanner angezeigt wird und welcher nicht.
ZAM hat bereits beim betreffenden Unternehmen Bescheid gegeben, die das dann aus der Werbeschleife entfernen.
Mehr als Warten kann man also nicht. ;D


----------



## Theroas (12. Juni 2008)

Was, hier gibt es Werbung? Opera, du bist der größte!

Natürliche Browserselektion nennt man sowas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Problem ist bekannt, kann von uns leider nicht direkt behoben bzw. gesteuert werden, wurde entsprechend weitergeleitet und ist hoffentlich recht schnell behoben.



lol, haste vor GM bei WoW zu werden, die Vorraussetzungen stimmen anscheinend ja schonma


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> lol, haste vor GM bei WoW zu werden, die Vorraussetzungen stimmen anscheinend ja schonma



Du willst damit was genau zum Ausdruck bringen?


Zum Thema: Sollte der Banner mit dem Refresh nochmal/weiterhin auftauchen, gebt bitte noch einmal bescheid, wir haken dann bei der entsprechend zuständigen Stelle intensiver nach.


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du willst damit was genau zum Ausdruck bringen?
> 
> 
> Zum Thema: Sollte der Banner mit dem Refresh nochmal/weiterhin auftauchen, gebt bitte noch einmal bescheid, wir haken dann bei der entsprechend zuständigen Stelle intensiver nach.



klingt soch stark nach den GM Makros, ich dacht halt du willst GM werden und übst schonmal paar Makros oder so XD


----------



## TomStar (13. Juni 2008)

In letzter Zeit hängt sich an die URL jedesmal ein #loop ran und wenn man dann mal was lesen möchte, wird die Seite ständig neu geladen, bzw. es gibt ununterbrochen Klicksounds. Das nerft beim Lesen total und Videos bei mybuffed werden dadurch ebenfalls gestört. So gehts nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..ja, es gibt dazu schon einen Thread, aber ich bin von dem geklicker so genervt, dass ich einen eigenen Thread haben wollte.

Ach und für die überschlauen:Nein, ich möchte nicht an jedem Rechner einen Werbeblocker oder Opera installieren.


----------



## Fiddi (13. Juni 2008)

Moin hab da mal ne frage anliegen. Eure seite ist TOP nur könnt ihr bitte entweder bei der Avis Werbung das Klicken Rausnehmen oder die Komplette Werbung ist echt nervig wenn mann nur kurz was bei BLASC nachschauen will oder im Forum.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## poTTo (13. Juni 2008)

Fiddi, die Buffis können leider nicht die Art der Werbung entscheiden. Die Werbung wird von einem Unternehmen "bestimmt" welches dadurch die buffed Site ein wenig sponsored. Kurz, man  hat bei sowas keine, bis recht wenig Entscheidungsgewalt. Naja außer man sucht sich einen neuen Partner und hofft auf neue Werbung ohne "nerv" Sounds


----------



## Fiddi (13. Juni 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Fiddi, die Buffis können leider nicht die Art der Werbung entscheiden. Die Werbung wird von einem Unternehmen "bestimmt" welches dadurch die buffed Site ein wenig sponsored. Kurz, man  hat bei sowas keine, bis recht wenig Entscheidungsgewalt. Naja außer man sucht sich einen neuen Partner und hofft auf neue Werbung ohne "nerv" Sounds



Gut das wuste ich schon aber wie heißt es doch immer wenn sich niemand stört machen wir so weiter.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Thoryia (13. Juni 2008)

Werbeblocker aktiviert und schon hast das nicht mehr. Warum einfach, wenns auch schwer geht...


----------



## Ocian (13. Juni 2008)

Das Problem kennen wir schon und wurde weitergeleitet, aber gut das ihr nochmal darauf hinweist, dass der Sount immernoch da ist.
Hier einmal ZAM seine Antwort darauf:



ZAM schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Sollte der Banner mit dem Refresh nochmal/weiterhin auftauchen, gebt bitte noch einmal bescheid, wir haken dann bei der entsprechend zuständigen Stelle intensiver nach.


----------



## Webi (13. Juni 2008)

Das ist gut. Ich wollte grad nen Thread zu dem Thema aufmachen.

Das läuft so ab. Quest eingeben.
Anklicken. Avis-Werbung kommt.

klick.. klick...klick...klick...klick....Browser schliessen.

Vorher sagte einer: Sound ausmachen. Auf keinen Fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (15. Juni 2008)

Is ja gut jetzt, da kann niemand was machen außer die beauftragte Firma, also wartet halt ab, die sind wie die T-Com, die hat auch so ne Bearbeitungszeit XD

Naja, bei mir kommt sowieso nichts, meinetwegen solls bleiben, ich sehs ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (16. Juni 2008)

AVIS - we try harder

Jetzt buchen

ab 20€ pro Tag

KLICK KLICK KLICK KLICK KLICK KLICK KLICK KLICK KLICK KLICK.........KLICK

es nervt so krass...

ich weiss, dass ihr für die werbung auf der seite nichts önnt und so, er dieses geräusch....kann man das unterdrücken ohne die boxen auszustellen ?

danke :/


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Also bei mir kommt andauern so ein Klickgeräusch wenn die AVIS-Werbung gezeigt wird. Kann man dagegen irgend was machen?

mfg Qonix


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Juni 2008)

Buffed selbst kann einen bestimmten Werbebanner nicht unterbinden, da diese in einer Banner-Rotation sind, die von einer anderen Firma bereitgestellt wird.
Das "Problem" ist bereits gemeldet und mehr tun als abwarten, bis die entsprechende Werbung aus der Rotation verschwindet,  kann man wohl nicht.
Vielleicht tut sich ja was, wenn ZAM nochmal Druck macht. :]


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Also bei mir kommt andauern so ein Klickgeräusch wenn die AVIS-Werbung gezeigt wird. Kann man dagegen irgend was machen?
> 
> mfg Qonix



Hi,

welchen Browser benutzt du?

Gruß


----------



## cazimir (16. Juni 2008)

klick .... klick ..... klick .... klick ..... klick .... klick ..... klick .... klick ..... 

ich war schon seit 3 Tagen nicht länger als 1min auf buffed.de, weil ich sonst irre werden.

Und NEIN ich werde keinen anderen Browser installieren oder Sounds ausstellen.


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Und NEIN ich werde keinen anderen Browser installieren oder Sounds ausstellen.



Darauf war die Frage auch nicht ausgerichtet. Wir sammeln nur nähere Informationen für den zuständigen Bereich um das Problem zu beheben.


----------



## Rayon (16. Juni 2008)

AddBlockPLus + Firefox = Win.


----------



## Corlin (17. Juni 2008)

hab das gleiche problem auch...... un das nun seit ca 5tagen !! Teilweise muss ich 10mal aus foruj ruas und wieder rein..... mein thema suchen und dann die seite... bevor die avis werbung weg ist. Und dann hab ich das thema zuende gelesen. UNd schwups ist die werbung wieder da !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann einfach nicht musik und das staendige klicken zusammen hoeren ! da wird man ja verueckt!


mfg


----------



## Manowar (17. Juni 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Das "Problem" ist bereits gemeldet und mehr tun als abwarten, bis die entsprechende Werbung aus der Rotation verschwindet,  kann man wohl nicht.
> Vielleicht tut sich ja was, wenn ZAM nochmal Druck macht. :]



Vertrag von denen Lesen,.. kündigen.
Das ist regelrechte Belästigung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2008)

Corlin schrieb:


> hab das gleiche problem auch...... un das nun seit ca 5tagen !! Teilweise muss ich 10mal aus foruj ruas und wieder rein..... mein thema suchen und dann die seite... bevor die avis werbung weg ist. Und dann hab ich das thema zuende gelesen. UNd schwups ist die werbung wieder da !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt bin ich verwirrt - ist es der Banner im Forum oder auf dem Portal? Und welcher Browser?


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. Juni 2008)

Im Forum gibt's Werbung?


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2008)

Letzte Information: Der AVIS-Banner wurde heute aus der Rotation genommen.


----------



## poTTo (17. Juni 2008)

gz =)


----------



## Corlin (17. Juni 2008)

Sehr gute arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und ja zam... buffed portal und buffed forum war die avis werbung!


----------



## Kindara (17. Juni 2008)

Genau solche Banner sind schuld dran, das Bannerwerbung nicht mehr funktionieren kann. Jeder technisch halbwegs begabte Mensch installiert sich blocker, um genau diese Nerveffekte zu beseitigen (und entsorgt dabei als Nebeneffekt auch die vielleicht weniger störende Werbung).


----------



## Manowar (18. Juni 2008)

Werbung ist ne gute Sache und darf auch eigentlich fast nirgends mehr fehlen, aber wenn die Zeugen Jehovas bei mir vor der Tür stehen und mich mal wieder nerven, hab ich da auch kein Bock drauf.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

die werbungen stören mich nicht da ich immer denke so bekommt buffed wenigestens geld für ihre arbeit
aber sachen die sound machen stören halt einfach. MTV by sido und halt avis teil ... aber die sind ja nun weg.

Wär nett wenn ihr die Werbefirma bitten könntet dass sie keine Sound werbungen mehr einblenden. sonst stell ich bei meinem blocker halt buffed auch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phoenixsun (12. Juli 2008)

Nachdem die Werbung ne zeitlang nicht mehr da war, ist sie nun wieder da!!!

Bitte schaut euch das nochmal an...Werbung ist ok, aber diese Werbung nervt einfach nur und zwingt einen, die Seite zu schließen.


----------



## Frank-414 (12. Juli 2008)

Phoenixsun schrieb:


> Werbung ist ok, aber diese Werbung nervt einfach nur und zwingt einen, die Seite zu schließen.



/signed...!!!


----------



## etmundi (14. Juli 2008)

Mmhh - noch nie werbung hier gesehn - nutze firefox 3.0


----------

